# VIP722 - 1TB External?



## husker5 (Aug 26, 2008)

Is anyone successfully using a 1TB external hard drive with their 722 and if so, could you share the make and model.

On a related note, does anyone know if Dish is planning to support anything larger than a 750GB drive any time soon?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish does not say a 1TB drive will not work, only that it is not supported - i.e., you are on your own if you have problems.

I do believe they have stated that an external HD with two 500GB drives in an enclosure is very unlikely to work.


----------



## Mr5150 (Jan 5, 2004)

Iomega Prestige Desktop model.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> I do believe they have stated that an external HD with two 500GB drives in an enclosure is very unlikely to work.


This has been indicated on other threads. A single 1Tb External or even larger might work, but apparently that is not true with any drive that is actually multiple.


----------



## darrinb (Jul 31, 2006)

I have been successfully using a 1tb maxtor onetouch 3 for some time with no problems. It has 2 500 GB drives in it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

darrinb said:


> I have been successfully using a 1tb maxtor onetouch 3 for some time with no problems. It has 2 500 GB drives in it.


Bless you, my son.


----------



## GiBi (Dec 10, 2007)

I have been using a Western Digital 1TB My Book Home Edition drive for several months now with no issues (knock on wood  ).


----------



## husker5 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am curious though, does anyone know of any technical limitation as to why Dish is only supporting up to 750GB drives? What would be the problem going from a 750GB to 1TB single HD? Maybe this is just an internal policy with Dish and they will eventually raise this. 

Just curious.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps it is the fact that you can easily use separate drives which is a whole lot safer for your collection from a corruption/failure standpoint. Given the amount of trouble with multiple drive implementations that we've seen, it is probably safer to recommend a single drive solution.

I can't envision it being a filesystem overhead issue as you're only working with one file at a time, but I'd be open to an unbuffered RAID causing delivery delays.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

husker5 said:


> I am curious though, does anyone know of any technical limitation as to why Dish is only supporting up to 750GB drives? What would be the problem going from a 750GB to 1TB single HD? Maybe this is just an internal policy with Dish and they will eventually raise this.
> 
> Just curious.


I suspect last year(late spring I think?) the limit was set based on what was generally available. I don't remember any TB units readily available. 750's were out of course and $$.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

husker5 said:


> Is anyone successfully using a 1TB external hard drive with their 722 and if so, could you share the make and model.
> 
> On a related note, does anyone know if Dish is planning to support anything larger than a 750GB drive any time soon?
> 
> Thanks.


Works fine for me. Installed about 3 months ago. Formated to 987GB.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

See this thread for the same discussion. Closing thread to avoid two of this thread. You can see my thoughts on the subject there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137412


----------

